# ¿Cómo hacer una lista filtrada?



## cgcamal (May 3, 2007)

*Hola, saludos a todos!!!

Ojalá me puedan sugerir algo con respecto a mis interrogantes:

Miren, tengo un conjunto de datos(Columna de Frutas) en una tabla, que por ingresarse constantenmente en diferentes fechas se repiten. 

Lo que deseo funcionaría inicialmente parecido a un filtro pero no exactamente igual.

1)Al dar click en un botón, deseo que aparezca una ventana con una lista de todos las frutas que hay, que muestre una sola vez cada fruta existente y a la par el # de veces que se repite dentro de la columna Fruta.¿Cómo hacerlo?¿Con formulario?

2)Que pueda dar click dentro de la lista a una fruta cualquiera y que al hacerlo me muestre en otra hoja una tabla con todas las líneas de la fruta seleccionada(Fruta, Fecha, Unidades).

La macro para mostrar la tabla en otra hoja la tengo, lo que faltaría es cómo hacer para que al dar click sobre la fruta ejecute esta macro. La macro a la que me refiero la hice pero con InputBox, no con una lista)*

*FRUTA___________________FECHA INGRESO____	UNIDADES*
Manzanas______________________01/01/2007__________5
Manzanas______________________02/03/2007__________6
Peras_________________________ 11/04/2007__________1
Naranjas_______________________13/04/2007__________2
Naranjas_______________________19/04/2007__________5
Manzanas______________________21/04/2007__________3
Peras_________________________ 01/05/2007__________7
Peras_________________________ 03/05/2007__________8

*La tabla que se me genere al dar click sobre cualquier fruta sería por ej. en el caso de "Manzanas" así:*

*************"Tabla de fruta Manzana únicamente"*************

*FRUTA___________________FECHA INGRESO____ UNIDADES *
Manzanas______________________01/01/2007__________5 
Manzanas______________________02/03/2007__________6 
Manzanas______________________21/04/2007__________3 



*De antemano, muchas gracias.*


----------



## Greg Truby (May 4, 2007)

cgcamal,

Usted está haciendo su vida demasiado complicadito.  Excel ya hace todo esto si desea usar las herramientas que brinda.



> Al dar click en un botón, deseo que aparezca una ventana con una lista de todos las frutas que hay, que muestre una sola vez cada fruta existente y a la par el # de veces que se repite dentro de la columna Fruta.¿Cómo hacerlo?¿Con formulario?
> ~cgcamal



Use un PIVOT TABLE con la función de COUNT.  Bien fácil.  Y facilmente se puede sortear por nombre o por frecuencia.



> 2)Que pueda dar click dentro de la lista a una fruta cualquiera y que al hacerlo me muestre en otra hoja una tabla con todas las líneas de la fruta seleccionada(Fruta, Fecha, Unidades).
> ~cgcamal



Con un PIVOT TABLE si hace un cliq doble sobre una celda en el interior de la table y ¡pa! le da todos los datos que estaban invulcrados en tal grupo ya listado en otra hojita.  Cosita muy fácil y rápido.

Saludos,


----------



## cgcamal (May 5, 2007)

Greg, que tal?, todo tranquilo?

Es cierto que con una tabla dinámica se puede hacer algo parecido a lo que yo quiero y muchas cosas más, pero la manera en que busco filtrar y presentar la información sería algo más sencillo para no meter en problemas a la persona que lo va a utilizar ya que no es precisamente experta en el uso de Excel. La situación es que hacer algo más sencillo resulta más complicado.jajaj.

Además me da problemas ya que me dice que los *recursos son insuficientes*. Creo que esto es porque la tabla que quiero filtrar tiene varias columnas con muchas filas y en algo de información en cada celda ya que son registros de eventos. 

Por esto se me ocurrió hacerlo con un formulario que funcione parecido a los autofiltros o a los formularios que ya trae Excel(Menú Datos-->Formulario).

Pero igual, muchas gracias por las sugerencias anteriores, ya que no había usado la función que me diste, ni las tablas dinámicas hasta ahora, y aprendí algo nuevo.

Saludos,


----------



## Greg Truby (May 7, 2007)

> ...pero la manera en que busco filtrar y presentar la información sería algo más sencillo para no meter en problemas a la persona que lo va a utilizar ya que no es precisamente experta en el uso de Excel. La situación es que hacer algo más sencillo resulta más complicado...
> ~cgcamal


Sí. Conozco bien esta situación también. Para algunos usuarios trato de educarlos sobre herramientes que para ellos son "avanzados" como Pivot Tables así ellos pueden hacer más cosas solos.  Para otros ni hago el intento porque lo que hago es sembrar más problemas en vez de menos. 

Su avatar me inspiró tratar algo nuevo con un avatar que he usado en el pasado, pintándolo azul. ¿Ese avatar que está usando, es una foto de usted? ¿O es algo que vió por el internet que le gustó y usted la copió?


----------

